
Motorola’s new budget phone leaks with 64MP camera and 5,000mAh battery - maydemir
https://www.theverge.com/2020/9/7/21425804/motorola-moto-g9-plus-news-features-64-megapixel-quad-camera-5000-mah-battery-play
======
_def
Why does a 'budget' phone need 4 cameras?

